# New HGVC Resort - Carlsbad



## CaliDave (May 14, 2006)

I confirmed that the new Grand Pacific resort in Carlsbad  "Marbrisa" will be an HGVC resort.. opening in Aug 07

  Also, I was told they are going to see how the relationship works and if it goes well, they are talking about possibly getting all the GPR resorts into HGVC..

I think this is great news for GPR and HGVC.. This would be fantastic for HGVC to get all these resorts. In my opinion all the Grand Pacific Resorts in Southern California are top notch and great locations. 

Dave


----------



## short (May 14, 2006)

This is great news.  My family would use it and not just during the summer and not just for weekends.  A large percentage of folks who own in Las Vegas are from CA.  They have a built in sales base of current owners who might like to own in So. Cal.

Short:whoopie:


----------



## Denise L (May 14, 2006)

Do you know where in Carlsbad this will be? Is it a brand new resort?


----------



## CaliDave (May 14, 2006)

deniselew said:
			
		

> Do you know where in Carlsbad this will be? Is it a brand new resort?



It will be a brand new resort, close to legoland. 350 hotel rooms.. branded Sheraton and 350 timeshare rooms with HGVC

They will be lock offs.


----------



## ohioelk (May 14, 2006)

Will this be affiliate or will true HGVC?  Will all the owners be mandatory participants?


----------



## CaliDave (May 14, 2006)

ohioelk said:
			
		

> Will this be affiliate or will true HGVC?  Will all the owners be mandatory participants?



My contact talked as if it will be mandatory HGVC.. but it sounded as if he wasn't really sure how it will work. He said they are having HGVC training on Wednesday. I'd guess he will know more after that.

He really knows almost nothing about HGVC, so I am going to send him the Tug Advice link. 

He was happy to hear that I loved the HGVC points system and product.


----------



## ohioelk (May 14, 2006)

Thanks Dave, this is exciting!  I hope that that is the case.


----------



## jtui (May 14, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *CaliDave*:
> .. branded Sheraton and 350 timeshare rooms with HGVC



OK, now my I'm showing my novice side:  
HGVC/Grand Pacific (trial affiliatiation) I understand...but HGVC and "branded Sheraton"?


----------



## CaliDave (May 15, 2006)

jtui said:
			
		

> OK, now my I'm showing my novice side:
> HGVC/Grand Pacific (trial affiliatiation) I understand...but HGVC and "branded Sheraton"?



HGVC will affiliate with the timeshare, Sheraton with the Hotel


----------



## wmmmmm (May 15, 2006)

Great news.  I hope this is true.  I purchased more points to go to Hawaii every year plus some to spread out to Vegas and Orlando.  If I can go to Carlsbad, I may need more points!


----------



## Cathyb (May 15, 2006)

Could this possibly mean that the other Grand Pacific Resorts will receive benefits and be a part of the Hilton package as well?


----------



## ricoba (May 15, 2006)

Dave you may need to start a new group:

HiltonGrandVacationsClubGrandPacificResorts Owners Group!

Now that's a mouthful...but I like the sounds of it!  

Hopefully it becomes true and I can get an open season reservation on the beach ahhhhhh the good life...


----------



## CaliDave (May 15, 2006)

Cathyb said:
			
		

> Could this possibly mean that the other Grand Pacific Resorts will receive benefits and be a part of the Hilton package as well?



He said this could be in the future.. I think they are going to see how this one goes and then look ito that possibility. 

I'm not sure how this woould work.. GPR is a management company.. HGVC is a management company. Is GPR going to give up control to HGVC? 

Does Hilton manage all of thier affiliates in Florida? Can GPR and HGVC coexist? 

GPR has some of the best resorts and locations in So Cal. 
I know many people that would buy more HGVC points if they had all these resorts. 
I know my resale Grand Pacific weeks would really jump in value.


----------



## Pronkster (May 15, 2006)

It sounds like buying some cheap GPR weeks before this all takes place might be a great way to obtain more HGVC points very inexpensively.  What are the MF's like at these resorts and do you think they will increase much if HGVC takes them over?  Do you think this might be a good idea?


----------



## CaliDave (May 15, 2006)

Pronkster said:
			
		

> It sounds like buying some cheap GPR weeks before this all takes place might be a great way to obtain more HGVC points very inexpensively.  What are the MF's like at these resorts and do you think they will increase much if HGVC takes them over?  Do you think this might be a good idea?



I was thinking the same thing.. however I wouldn't jump the gun. I don't think the other resorts joining in is even close to a done deal or has even been discussed at length
Grand Pacific has many different resorts and many different MF's

San Clemente Cove is $630 for a 1bd  floats 1-52
Southern California Beach Club is $578  all fixed weeks
Carlsbad Inn $598 all fixed weeks
Pacific Palisades and Carlsbad Seapointe has high MF's.. they have fixed summer and float offseason. 

The most plentiful weeks are off season 1bd.. which would probably be Gold 3500 points. You can probably get deasl on ebay for $2 to $3K, so its not super cheap. 
2bd units are VERY difficult to find.. except for at Palisades and Seapointe, but them you are looking at $1K or so in MF's.  

Some of my weeks I'd put in HGVC, others I wouldn't. 
I can do better trading my studio through RCI, than I would getting so few points with HGVC.


----------



## Amy (May 15, 2006)

CaliDave said:
			
		

> Does Hilton manage all of thier affiliates in Florida?



I think so.  I know HGVC managed all before the new Sunset Cove (?) affiliate -- that is the only one that I'm uncertain about; it is not even included (yet) on HGVC's website.


----------



## CaliDave (May 25, 2006)

I got a little more info on this resort.

It will be a full HGVC resort .. points and all
Grand Pacific will manage the resort
RCI trades will go thru HGVC
They will have 2bd lockout similar to the typical HGVC rooms. 

I think this is huge news for HGVC. Finally another location. hopefully they will overbuild in So Cal like they have been in Vegas and Orlando. 

This is great for those of us that like to vacation in California and Vegas


----------



## ohioelk (May 25, 2006)

Any word when sales will begin?  Will sales be handled through GPR or HGVC?


----------



## Pronkster (May 25, 2006)

That's great Dave!  I am assuming they have already started building since it is to open in Aug 07.  Do you know how close to the beach it might be or any other details.  I wonder what their season chart will look like. Thanks for the info.


----------



## islandlife (May 25, 2006)

Sounds like HGVC will have a big year in 2007.  I just heard that they are opening a property in New York as well.  I don't have any details on it other than the 2007 opening.  Has anyone else heard about it?


----------



## chemteach (May 25, 2006)

Darn - should have saved my money from my Westin purchase for this HGVC...


----------



## CaliDave (May 25, 2006)

Don't know about the sales group.. I will find out

I think it will be across from Grand Pacific Palisades. "GPP"
My contact said they have a telescope set up to watch construction..
hmmm.. not sure if that is from corp office or GPP.

about a mile from the beach.. next to legoland and the flower fields.

I'd guess summer will be platinum.. most of the rest of the year Gold. 
Hopefully they dont make Marriott's mistake and make too much Platinum


----------



## Bill4728 (May 26, 2006)

> 'd guess summer will be platinum.. most of the rest of the year Gold.
> Hopefully they dont make Marriott's mistake and make too much Platinum


Amen,
Marriott SoCal seasons make no sense. Platinum for summer sure but also for Oct - Dec - No way.


----------



## OnMedic (May 26, 2006)

Yahoo... this is great!!! No just need a HGVC in Whistler. We all see the deman that CI has at the whistler location while there is snow on the ground, which is half the year. Summer is also fairly popular, it is just the shoulder seasons that can be slow.


----------

